# Battery tender for HSS928



## TomHodge (Dec 19, 2017)

Somewhere I read that Honda recommends a Deltran 1.25 A charger/tender. Would this ring terminal harness and charger be suitable? Can I install the cable permanently and just attach the charger as needed?


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

TomHodge said:


> Somewhere I read that Honda recommends a Deltran 1.25 A charger/tender. Would this ring terminal harness and charger be suitable? Can I install the cable permanently and just attach the charger as needed?




Honda does sell a branded Optimate 3+ Battery Tender that includes the appropriate terminals. 













But the terminals you’ve referenced seem appropriate. You can install the harness and leave the rubber-capped end out, attached to the handle frame. It’s what I do and it works well. Just disconnect the tender, blow out the driveway, plug it back in.


----------



## Mike Carroll (Apr 3, 2017)

I have a battery tender and a smart charger.I keep the battery tender.The smart charger charges batteries better and also desolates them so they will last longer.I would go for the smart charger even if it was 4x the tender.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

Mike Carroll said:


> I have a battery tender and a smart charger.I keep the battery tender.The smart charger charges batteries better and also desolates them so they will last longer.I would go for the smart charger even if it was 4x the tender.




The Optimate 3+ desulfates and intelligently charges as well. Both good options.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I use the Battery Tender Junior. Installed one permanently on my HSS724CTD, the battery I use on my light for my HS520, as well as my Honda Lawnmower and even a blue top Optima Deep Cycle Battery. I do have the expensive Optima Smart Charger which is great for charging, but the BT Juniors are cheap and small so I can afford them in multiple places. They come with a extra pigtail for permanent mounting, which is nice.

In Canada they go on sale regularly at store like Canadian Tire.


----------



## kirky2126 (Feb 27, 2016)

I got the same one on my 724 .. on there 2 years and works perfect .. waiting for them to go on sale and Canadian tire again so I can get one for my generator


----------



## jsup (Nov 19, 2017)

I have three Battery Tender brand units. Every one of them works great. One is a solar panel in my box truck, since this time of year it sits for months. The second is just a plug in transformer on a generator with a small tractor battery works great, the third is on a Corvette that sits most of the year. 

I did buy another brand, Black and Decker, didn't work worth a crap. I wouldn't buy any other brand but BT. Their stuff is proven to me.


----------

